# x38 or x48



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)

Should i wait to get a x48, or should i get a x38?
i was thinking of 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227

but i was also thinking of 







^^^^
ASUS R.O.G. Blitz Formula


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Should i wait to get a x48, or should i get a x38?
> i was thinking of
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227
> ...


Can't go wrong with either, really. What chip do you plan to use in it, and do you plan to OC as far as possible, or just moderately?

The X48 may OC further, and officially supports 1600fsb (although the Maximus unofficially supports 1600fsb), but it doesn't have many other benefits.

It will all depend on pricing. If the X48 board is like $50 more, it may not be worth it.

And the Blitz is so expensive from what I've seen, that the Maximus may be the better deal.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Should i wait to get a x48, or should i get a x38?
> i was thinking of
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227
> ...



X48 chipset is really intended for DDR3 1600.  X48 chipsets support DDR3 1600 natively while X38 doesn't support DDR3 1600 natively.  
IMO X48 chipset is more suited for those going to DDR3 @ 1600 or higher.  This is were the benefits of having DDR3 really start to pay off without having to OC much.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Can't go wrong with either, really. What chip do you plan to use in it, and do you plan to OC as far as possible, or just moderately?
> 
> The X48 may OC further, and officially supports 1600fsb (although the Maximus unofficially supports 1600fsb), but it doesn't have many other benefits.
> 
> ...



I am going to use my current chip and add another 3870 for crossfire, later (if there ever released) i am going to get a q9450


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> I am going to use my current chip and add another 3870 for crossfire, later (if there ever released) i am going to get a q9450


Hmm, X38 is better for Crossfire than P35, but P35 tends to clock better. If gfx performance is more important, get X38 (or 48 if the price is right) as it won't be a bottleneck at all. If more cpu performance is preferred, P35 may be the better solution with a Quad. Especially one with a lower multi like the 9450.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)

i cant decide

mobo or gfx?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i cant decide
> 
> mobo or gfx?


OK, better question, gaming or benching/rendering/encoding more important?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)

gaming and benching, i re-encode a lot of videos so for that the q9450 will help with video.

I dont play games much so i guess bench


----------



## happita (Feb 2, 2008)

+1 for maximus formula


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> gaming and benching, i re-encode a lot of videos so for that the q9450 will help with video.
> 
> I dont play games much so i guess bench


You're just like me, I only game on this rig cause a benching rig makes a good gaming rig. lol

If you don't mind sticking to a specific category for benching, like single card scores, go for the P35. It will clock the Quad better. But get a good P35 board with as many power phases as possible. Quads are power hungry compared to their dual brethren. Things like the Blood Iron, while a great board for that budget, can't go much above 1.5V-1.55V vCore stable on a quad due to it's power layout. Does absolutely great with duals tho.

Also, if you get P35, you can always just sell the 3870 and your cpu, and use the money to get a 3870X2. That's what i would do in your case. The money you save on the mobo can also be put towards the gfx.

If you absolutely want to go dual card, X38/48 is your only reasonable option. I picked X38 to leave my options open for upgrades, hoping that Palit sends me a couple ATI cards. lol. And knowing full well that it won't reach the high fsb buses needed to clock a low-multi quad to insane heights (such as the 9450). I suggest a 9x multi or better. So I also planned my cpu purchases accordingly. I bought a Q6600 to hold me off, and I'm using my return to buy a QX quad (probably 9650, unless I find a smokin deal on a 6850). But if 9450 is the highest you can stretch, then P35 is better for your cpu choice.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)

hmm, well ive decided on a mobo.

So my pb5 is for sale 

I want to go dual cards (dont have to) and i am going to (planning) on the q9450 as i want 45nm.

it has to handle oc well, i like asus but am not biased. I really want one with 90 degree sata ports though.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> hmm, well ive decided on a mobo.
> 
> So my pb5 is for sale
> 
> ...


You know what, just buy the Maximus Formula. If you're like me, and like to leave your options open, X38/48 is the only choice. It has the sideways sata connectors. Plus, the 45nm quads might handle high fsb better. It's a risk, but hey, you can always wheel and deal later for a better quad if need be. lol.

I would wait to see if Quad clocking improves drastically on X48 tho, might be worth the extra money to get if it does clock better. I'd say it all depends on the price gap, and if it falls in your budget.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)

Well price isn't really a matter here. i can always save more, i get paid about $200 a week so it wouldn't take long.

the x38 are supposedly going to oc the 45nm quads well, but only time will tell.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Well price isn't really a matter here. i can always save more, i get paid about $200 a week so it wouldn't take long.
> 
> the x38 are supposedly going to oc the 45nm quads well, but only time will tell.


If price isn't the matter, get the Maximus, and save for the QX9650. Best of both worlds.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)

ok, not quite that much.

maybe $500-$600 total for the proc, mobo, and gpu


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok, not quite that much.
> 
> maybe $500-$600 total for the proc, mobo, and gpu


OK, I still recommend the Maximus. I'm very happy with mine. It can't hit 500fsb with my quad (even on a 6x multi), but it's features more than make up for it. Plus, like I said, an unlocked quad is in my futrure anyway.

With a Q9450, 3.2 should still be really easy, and a really good 24/7 clock. 3.6GHz would take 450fsb. Mine gets there, but I have more tweaking to do to make it stable. I max at 475, again, not stable, but I think my quad dislikes the high fsb speeds. Not uncommon for a 6 series quad. Hopefully these 45nm quads fair better. 500fsb on the QX9650 would be awesome.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)

ok, well i think i'll order it in like a week! unless i can see some more crap and raise the $$ quicker

edit:

i want something that oc good!!! i just don't know if the x38 will oc the q9450 well. i think atm its a gamble.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2008)

freaksavior said:


>



What?


----------



## BullGod (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you should really wait for the new x48 boards. The Asus Rampage looks pretty good. I know that on paper it doesn't offer improvements over the x38 but people that previewed it made it very clear that it overclocks much better. Your computer is ok for now, I think you can wait a few weeks and then have a cutting edge system...


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 3, 2008)

i think i am going to wait.since the q9450 isn't even out, i think i'm going to wait for some solid evidence


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> hmm, well ive decided on a mobo.
> 
> So my pb5 is for sale
> 
> ...




Gigabyte x38 DQ6   It has NATIVE 1600FSB support, all the frillies that the maximuus has, and is a little cheaper, am not in the least biased towards Gigabyte (have owned more Asus) but in the x38's case, I think it's probably equally as good and costs a little less.

TBH, I am not convinced that the x48 is going to give you more than the x38 (with native 1600FSB support) apart from it will lighten your wallet a bit more.  The x38 boards seem to run the Yorkfields (QX) really well so I say go with what you know, the x48 is somewhat of an unknown quantity still.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok, well i think i'll order it in like a week! unless i can see some more crap and raise the $$ quicker
> 
> edit:
> 
> i want something that oc good!!! i just don't know if the x38 will oc the q9450 well. i think atm its a gamble.



Well it will overclock the QX on air beyond 4.5gig....is that good enuff?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 3, 2008)

ha ha, yeah i think so.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 4, 2008)

BullGod said:


> I think you should really wait for the new x48 boards. The Asus Rampage looks pretty good. I know that on paper it doesn't offer improvements over the x38 but people that previewed it made it very clear that it overclocks much better. Your computer is ok for now, I think you can wait a few weeks and then have a cutting edge system...


The problem with this, regardless of mobo, most Intel quads don't like a high fsb.


----------

